# Hi there...



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all..

My name is Paul....I've been a cat lover all my life but due to my mother being allergic to them could only enjoy other peoples cats. That is until I finally got a place of my own. Now I'm the proud owner of one female domestic grey shorthair (although I think she's got some russian blue in there somewhere) and this is her story...

I adopted her from Kitty Haven in Sterling Heights, Michigan, through the PetSmart. She was rescued from Ingham County Animal Control and brought to the shelter because she was such a sweet kitten. On Sunday, my girlfriend Barb and I made a random visit to the PetSmart to play with the cats and kittens they have there when we found Milan. She captured my heart on the spot and I filled out the adoption papers. Tuesday, they called me and we made arrangements to finalize the adoption. Barb and I picked her up on Wednesday November 3rd 2004. She seems to be doing just fine at my new apartment so far.

I have posted some pictures in the picture forum but she also has her own corner of cyberspace that I try and update as much as possible.

http://www.dodgemotorsports.com/images/paul/kitty/milan.htm

Thanks for checking me and my wonderfully adorable kitty out


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! What a sweet kitty. She looks like she has a wonderful life you w/! Looking forward to seeing more of Milan  .


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome Paul! You have a great looking cat. Although Milan didn't look too sure about Santa :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

meoooowwww....to Milan

and

meooowwwww to u PAUL...

WELCOME....  

REE


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Paul and Milan


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

she's cute  are your pictures with a cell phone camera? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Paul and Milan. She is beautiful! Very spoiled too. But what the heck right???


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi! wELcome to the forum! Make yourself comfortable, and don't be shy to post away all the pics of your kitty


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks guys n gals!

She is spoiled..she's my baby...and soooo soft (like cotton balls)

and yes some of those pics were taken with my camera phone (don't have a real digital camera yet) it's the Verizon LG-VX6100


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

welcome!!!!


----------

